# GTO Exhaust pipes



## Furback (Nov 16, 2021)

Can someone ID for sure these exhaust pipe part numbers. I have a pair of dual exhaust pipes supposedly for 68 and 69 Ram Air GTO. They are flattened in various areas and have two bolt flange on one side and three bolt flange on the other. #s are 494949 and 494948. These numbers are stamped into the pipes. There is remnants of the black coating only where a label was.


----------

